# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Canal Interoceánico de Nicaragua.

## NoRegistrado

Y se lo dan a una empresa china por 50 + 50 años.




> Nicaragua pretende otorgar a una empresa china una concesión por 50 años, prorrogables por otros 50, para el desarrollo y operación de un canal interoceánico de gran calado entre el Atlántico y el Pacífico, una obra de 10 años que costará 40.000 millones de dólares, informaron hoy fuentes legislativas.
> 
> Según el proyecto de Ley Especial para el Desarrollo de Infraestructura y Transporte Nicaragüense atingente al Canal, Zonas de Libre Comercio e Infraestructura Asociados, enviado al Parlamento el miércoles por el Ejecutivo, esa concesión "exclusiva" sería entregada a la compañía china HK Nicaragua Canal Development Investment Co., Limited, con sede en Hong Kong.
> 
> La concesión del denominado "Gran Canal Interoceánico de Nicaragua" comenzaría a partir del inicio de operaciones comerciales del proyecto, previsto dentro de 10 años, y los 50 años prorrogables quedarían a elección del inversor, según la iniciativa de ley a la que tuvo acceso Efe.
> 
> Los diputados nicaragüenses fueron convocados mañana, viernes, a una sesión especial donde se presentará ese proyecto, que será enviado a la Comisión de Infraestructura que la dictaminará, posiblemente, después de una semana de consultas, dijo a periodistas el titular del Congreso, el sandinista René Núñez.
> 
> La oposición nicaragüense y diversos sectores demandaron hoy al Estado promover una consulta nacional previa a la aprobación de esa iniciativa.
> ...


Proyecto y alternativas



  No entiendo muy bien el concepto de la concesión cuando la empresa pública-privada tiene un 51% de las acciones.
 Y tampoco entiendo lo de los 10 millones de dólares durante 10 años que debe pagar la empresa china. Si Neymar ya ha costado más!!!

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Luján

Yo lo que no entiendo es la necesidad de este canal, más cuando se está ampliando el de Panamá.

----------

